# Feed expired meat?



## wolfy dog

I can get a good amount of raw beef and venison for a good price. But it is from 2006. It has always been frozen solid. Is this OK to feed my dogs?


----------



## Wolfgeist

Well, wild animals and stray dogs eat decaying carcasses, so I can't imagine it being harmful. You're only issue would be intense freezer burn / dehydration of the meat.


----------



## Jax08

I would. It might be freezer burnt but should be fine.


----------



## Liesje

If it's always been frozen and isn't freezer burnt it should be fine. My husband and I got some old venison that was given to me for my dogs and *we* ate it  I think I read somewhere that even up to ten years is fine.


----------



## Anubis_Star

I get a large majority of my dog's raw diet for FREE, off Craigslist. Old freezer-burnt meat is the way to go, IMHO.

Of course, I supplement heavily with fresh saw trimmings from the butcher, proper fresh organ and raw bone. But posting a simple add saying "Hey, I'm looking for any old meat you're wanting to throw away" can save you a LOT of money. 

Once I literally got a quarter of a cow! Gentleman had done some website design for a ranch and was paid with, a cow! lol Ended up not eating the majority of it and it sat in his freezer. LUCKILY I had a chest freezer and was able to scoop up that deal!

I have never had a problem. If it caused any kind of nutritional deficiency, I should be seeing SOMETHING 5 years down the road. Bloodwork/UAs/Xrays have ALWAYS come back normal. I even spent 400$ getting fecal samples cultured after a fight with one of my vets that I was bringing salmonella and infecting our entire workplace. Surprise surprise, no abnormal levels of any bacteria.


----------



## jae

I would not feed rancid meat - I left out one slab five days too long and it made me hurl when I sniffed it. I can't imagine that being any good for your dog.


----------



## Freestep

Dogs can handle meat that is "off", I have fed old stinky meat to my dogs, no problems. My dogs have been known to eat (and roll in) much more disgusting things! Meat that has been frozen for several years should be perfect as dog food. Dogs can't read expiration labels.


----------



## Kyleigh

Unless you see creepy crawlers in it, I'd feed it! Just like Freestep said ... they'll eat pretty much anything ... I find usually the grosser for the human, the better for the dog! Lucky catch for you!


----------



## wolfy dog

I decided to feed it to them and no problems; beautiful meat although I paused when one package said "2002". No problem either. It has been frozen solid all that time. 
The only thing ever causing heavy diarrhea was a piece of raw tripe that he had buried and dug up several days later (in the summer) and ate it of course.


----------

